# How much cost to fill a klonopin prescription?



## groosalog (Jun 13, 2008)

i havent gotten it filled yet. how much about doe sit cost? i need to be sure i have enough money. i have no insurance btw.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

No one knows where you live, so it's hard to say. Here in Canada, every benzo prescription I've had has been $11-13, and $10.60 of that is the prescription filling fee. Clonazepam has been around forever, it's dirt cheap.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

or you could c all the pharmacy and they can tell you the price


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Call the pharmacy they will tell you.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I pay $47 - and that's w/out insurance.


----------

